# Can a two year old stop growing?



## Marigold4 (3 January 2019)

I have a youngster who is 2 years and eight months, currently measuring 14.3. He is filling out but not going up. Not bum high and never has been. Has anyone had a youngster that has not grown at all from this age to adult? Seriously wondering if I will ever be able to ride him as he doesn't have much bone! He's a British Warmblood x German Riding pony.


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 January 2019)

they dont all go bum high and it may depend on the height of the parents whether he grows big enough for you.  one of mine had a mum of 15,1 and dad of 16 hands and she ended up 16 hands.  my last mare s mum was 14,2 and dad 16 hands and she made 15,2 ..but her full brother who was the second foal only made 15 hands, its a bit of a lottery i am afraid...


----------



## ihatework (3 January 2019)

I blooming hope not as mine is also a midget! I have seen some grow ever so evenly, never going through the cut & shut stage.

Yours is a beautiful model. I hope he grows for you!


----------



## BBP (3 January 2019)

No idea, but I would say he is the absolute perfect height (for me!!). Lovely looking youngster, just my type.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (4 January 2019)

Don't panic, my welsh was 14h at 3 year old.. he was never bum high and the vet who came out a few weeks after I bought him said he'd never make over 14.2. I was gutted and even thought about selling up.

Well hes now rising 7 and pushing 15.2! I bought him on the leaner side, always on restricted grazing even as a baby and I instantly gave him ad lib haylage and fed him a balancer and alfalfa, i'm sure that helped with his growing.

I have photos of him at 3 and rising 7, you wouldn't even recognize him.


----------



## Scarlett (4 January 2019)

Mine had periods where she didn't go up. At 2 she was about 13.2, at 4 14.2 and at rising 6 she is now 15.1/2. I had hoped for taller but having spent 4 years worrying about her not getting big enough I am just happy with her how she is.

It's highly doubtful yours has stopped growing at 2, I've never seen it. Realistically he still has 4 years of growth ahead!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (4 January 2019)

Turn him out in a field for twelve months, with other youngsters,  with a bit of feed with a daily amount of minerals. Not two great big scoops of youngstock feed and not stabled.
If he is light of bone, there is nothing you can do now, just don't breed or buy another one..................................
Also, I would say he is in show condition, ie too much condition.


----------



## turkana (4 January 2019)

What a beautiful horse
Many years ago I bought a bum high 3 year old from her breeder, she was also 14.3, her Mum was an chunky IDxTB who was about 16 hands, dad was a light wieght Hanoverian of about the same hight, she stayed bum high & 14.3 until the day she died at the age of 30.
At the same time also bought a 6 month old foal from the same breeder; his mum was a light weight 15 hand anglo arab & his dad was a chunky dutch warm blood who was about 16 hands, we met both parents & exptected him to be farily small. Ended up selling him back to the breeder as a strapping great 16 hand 4 year old who was still growing!
Sometimes you end up with something quite different to what you thought you'd bought!


----------



## Marigold4 (4 January 2019)

Thanks all for your replies. Encouraging not to see too many replies to say 2 year olds often stop growing. Gives me hope. I came by him because I own his mother and his breeder was closing down. Probably wouldn't have chosen something so lightweight or small without that link. I measured circumference of cannon bone today and its 7 ins but flat not round shaped bones.  I guess that measurement won't change. Diet starts today! Hoping to lose some pounds and get down to 8 stone and I'm 5' 3". I'm planning to sit on him in walk in the summer, then turn away till 4. Interestingly, Turkana, his mum turned out quite different to expected, as you say. She was supposed to be 16 hh + and turned out to be 15.1. Exploding chestnuts, I agree with you he doesn't need to put on more weight, but at two local shows, judges have told me "build him up"! If he feels too small, I expect I can sell him but I have rather fallen in love with him, small and spindly though he is!


----------



## Marigold4 (4 January 2019)

And thank you Turkana, Bpp and ihatework, for your positive comments on his looks. He is a lovely, lovely boy!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (4 January 2019)

I can't believe that judges still give such bad advice, it's such a thing on the show world, forget that advice if you want this horse for yourself.
My thoughts on rearing youngstock is that they need time to strengthen, most will have ugly duckling stages, worry not about that, make a plan and stick to it.
My experience is with TB's, mostly, and also with natives. I like to feel a wee bit of rib, as long as they are not "poor".
Seven inches of flat bone is a bit light, but some TB's have less than that and still stay sound. I would not call him spindly, just a bit light. so it might be better if he does not grow much more, to keep in proportion. He should carry your weight just fine imho. Its about bone quality, bone density, which comes from the breeding, assuming reasonable upbringing


----------



## BBP (4 January 2019)

You are only 5â€™3 and lightweight, I am same height and weigh 55-60kgs (aiming to get back to 55!) and my pony is a 14.1 with such fine legs that I can almost touch my fingertips around them, but I think I look okay and he had no issues doing everything I want him to do. Although you may be far more ambitious than I am! I love his beautiful tiny legs, and touch wood they have stood up to 13 years of his crazy behaviour so far.


----------



## Pinkvboots (4 January 2019)

Marigold4 said:



			Thanks all for your replies. Encouraging not to see too many replies to say 2 year olds often stop growing. Gives me hope. I came by him because I own his mother and his breeder was closing down. Probably wouldn't have chosen something so lightweight or small without that link. I measured circumference of cannon bone today and its 7 ins but flat not round shaped bones.  I guess that measurement won't change. Diet starts today! Hoping to lose some pounds and get down to 8 stone and I'm 5' 3". I'm planning to sit on him in walk in the summer, then turn away till 4. Interestingly, Turkana, his mum turned out quite different to expected, as you say. She was supposed to be 16 hh + and turned out to be 15.1. Exploding chestnuts, I agree with you he doesn't need to put on more weight, but at two local shows, judges have told me "build him up"! If he feels too small, I expect I can sell him but I have rather fallen in love with him, small and spindly though he is!
		
Click to expand...

Even if he doesn't grow you won't be too big, I have an only just 15h arab and I am 5"6 and weigh about 9.5 to 10 stone, he was just under 14h as a 2 year old so he grew another hand


----------



## Pinkvboots (4 January 2019)

Just wanted to add I have a 15.3 Arab although I love him I prefer riding the smaller one, I much prefer small horses always have done, and your horse is so gorgeous I would definitely keep him.


----------



## Marigold4 (4 January 2019)

BBP said:



			You are only 5â€™3 and lightweight, I am same height and weigh 55-60kgs (aiming to get back to 55!) and my pony is a 14.1 with such fine legs that I can almost touch my fingertips around them, but I think I look okay and he had no issues doing everything I want him to do. Although you may be far more ambitious than I am! I love his beautiful tiny legs, and touch wood they have stood up to 13 years of his crazy behaviour so far. 
	View attachment 28678
View attachment 28679

Click to expand...

Your horse is lovely! What's his breeding? you look the perfect size for him and I can see you make a great combination together. I can't believe he's only 14.1 though. He looks more horse than pony. This is encouraging! I have just thrown the christmas chocolates in the bin and will now get the scales out!


----------



## Marigold4 (4 January 2019)

Pinkvboots said:



			Just wanted to add I have a 15.3 Arab although I love him I prefer riding the smaller one, I much prefer small horses always have done, and your horse is so gorgeous I would definitely keep him.
		
Click to expand...

The fact that Arabs can do endurance with their light boned legs encourages me too. I used to work on an Arab stud farm many years ago and I've seen what they are capable of. I'm also leaning more towards smaller horses the older I get. Started with 16.3, then 15.2 now 14.3. Think I might end up with a shetland!


----------



## Marigold4 (4 January 2019)

Exploding Chestnuts said:



			I can't believe that judges still give such bad advice, it's such a thing on the show world, forget that advice if you want this horse for yourself.
My thoughts on rearing youngstock is that they need time to strengthen, most will have ugly duckling stages, worry not about that, make a plan and stick to it.
My experience is with TB's, mostly, and also with natives. I like to feel a wee bit of rib, as long as they are not "poor".
Seven inches of flat bone is a bit light, but some TB's have less than that and still stay sound. I would not call him spindly, just a bit light. so it might be better if he does not grow much more, to keep in proportion. He should carry your weight just fine imho. Its about bone quality, bone density, which comes from the breeding, assuming reasonable upbringing
		
Click to expand...

I did start feeding him a bit more after those judges commented on his weight, although it was against my instincts. Perhaps I should revert to original plan: good grazing and unlimited hay, vits and mins and not much more. Advice from feed company was that I should be feeding him 2kg of hard feed per day.


----------



## BBP (4 January 2019)

Marigold4 said:



			Your horse is lovely! What's his breeding? you look the perfect size for him and I can see you make a great combination together. I can't believe he's only 14.1 though. He looks more horse than pony. This is encouraging! I have just thrown the christmas chocolates in the bin and will now get the scales out!
		
Click to expand...

Glad you feel more positive! There is nothing wrong with little skinny ones! Mine is 3/4 PRE and 1/4 welsh b. Lots of people seem surprised by his height when they just see photos of us and think he looks more horsey. Iâ€™m really glad heâ€™s small because heâ€™s really feisty, think he would have scared the pants off me if he was bigger!


----------



## Cortez (4 January 2019)

I bought a bum high 14.2h 3 year old by a Friesian out of a pony mare that was "guaranteed" to grow. Well, she stayed bum high all her life and never grew a millimeter over 14.2, but she was lovely and I'm 5'9" and 60kgs/11st.

 However, you can do the string test to find out how much he's likely to grow. He does look very "finished" in your pic, and it is possible he'll follow the pony genes like my mare did.


----------



## DabDab (4 January 2019)

Currently I have a lightweight horse that was 14hh at the same age as yours and two years later is knocking around the 16hh mark, and then I have another who was also 14hh at the same age, and a year later is still 14hh, and has been resolutely bum high the entire time . Anyways, I'm fine to ride either of them, despite being taller and heavier than you, so I'm sure you'll be fine.

P.s. @Cortez - 60kg is more like 9.5st you skinny minnie


----------



## Cortez (4 January 2019)

DabDab said:



			Currently I have a lightweight horse that was 14hh at the same age as yours and two years later is knocking around the 16hh mark, and then I have another who was also 14hh at the same age, and a year later is still 14hh, and has been resolutely bum high the entire time . Anyways, I'm fine to ride either of them, despite being taller and heavier than you, so I'm sure you'll be fine.

P.s. @Cortez - 60kg is more like 9.5st you skinny minnie 

Click to expand...

No, it's "really" 11st (1kg = 2.2lbs)


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 January 2019)

11 stone is 70 kg   , i know because that is how much i weigh...(too bloomin much!!!!)


----------



## Cortez (4 January 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			11 stone is 70 kg   , i know because that is how much i weigh...(too bloomin much!!!!)
		
Click to expand...

Really? I am SO chuffed


----------



## Nudibranch (4 January 2019)

Marigold, I'd say his weight is fine and I'm not a fan of excess flab at all. He doesn't need to gain but he doesn't need to lose either imo. He's rather handsome. Fwiw I had one who never went bum high, and grew very evenly. He was well proportioned the whole time - and ended up 17.3! Whereas my current rising 4yo is bum high yet I don't expect more than another inch, two maximum with her breed. So you just never know.


----------



## BBP (5 January 2019)

Cortez said:



			Really? I am SO chuffed 

Click to expand...

Yep, 14lb in 1 stone, not 12! You had me reweighing myself in panic then....although I still ought to be 8.5.


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 January 2019)

Cortez said:



			Really? I am SO chuffed 

Click to expand...

im not    gave up my loan horse end of sept, and weight has gradually crept on....i need to do something


----------



## Marigold4 (5 January 2019)

Nudibranch said:



			Marigold, I'd say his weight is fine and I'm not a fan of excess flab at all. He doesn't need to gain but he doesn't need to lose either imo. He's rather handsome. Fwiw I had one who never went bum high, and grew very evenly. He was well proportioned the whole time - and ended up 17.3! Whereas my current rising 4yo is bum high yet I don't expect more than another inch, two maximum with her breed. So you just never know.
		
Click to expand...

It'll be interesting to see what he does growth-wise. I used to work on a stud farm so know a bit about Arab youngsters and how they look when they are growing. This horse of mine just looks to me as though he's finished growing, hence panic! So it's good to hear of others who were level/not bum high and still grew, so thanks. His dam is only 15.1 but has much bigger horses behing her (sire is the amusingly named Royaldik! Who I think is 16.1), so I hoped for more even though sire is only 14.2. Hey, ho. On with the diet!


----------



## windand rain (5 January 2019)

Mine all stopped growing upwards at two filled out and got bigger built so looked bigger but pretty much stopped going up at two


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 January 2019)

Marigold4 said:



			I did start feeding him a bit more after those judges commented on his weight, although it was against my instincts. Perhaps I should revert to original plan: good grazing and unlimited hay, vits and mins and not much more. Advice from feed company was that I should be feeding him 2kg of hard feed per day.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely not unless you are keeping him short of hay, and doing an hour of light work a day on the road, the trouble is that they don't put enough minerals in the feed cos minerals are so expensive, so to get the correct daily intake of mins an vits you have to feed extra oats and barley.
I got advised to stuff my little Welsh mare with grub when a little foal popped out unexpectedly, she'd have gone down with laminitis with their recommended feed, I think that was 2Kg as well, and she was out at grass most of the time.
What judges mean is that they can't judge horses unless they are covered in fat, which is not the same as being in good condition.
Go to some TB sales, and see the two year olds which are well muscled, because the get a good diet and plenty of work, lots of free time in a field and an hour in hand road work or on a horse walker twice  a day. You will see the difference, these two year olds are in top condition but they are well muscled, not layers of fat.


----------



## Marigold4 (6 January 2019)

windand rain said:



			Mine all stopped growing upwards at two filled out and got bigger built so looked bigger but pretty much stopped going up at two
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply. That's what I've been worried about! Can I ask what breed yours were who stopped at 2?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 January 2019)

At this time of year you are looking at a horse which is rising three,  rather than being a two year old imho


----------



## Carrottom (6 January 2019)

I bought a 3 yo TB who was 15.2 thinking he would grow another inch or two, he didn't.
Next 3 yo TB I bought was 16 hands, just the right height, within 2 years he was nearly 17 hands.


----------



## windand rain (6 January 2019)

Welsh cob and a connemara both fillies the highland made about .5 of an inch more but I think that was because she was filling out rather than going up. I think geldings may grow a little more as the act of gelding them makes them less stocky and longer in the leg but I only ever have fillies
I must admit your boy looks very well proportioned so wouldnt expect him to go up much more but I hope I am wrong


----------



## Leo Walker (6 January 2019)

Bitter experience tells me if you dont want them to grow they will shoot up 3 hands, if you are desperate for them to grow even a little bit then they will resolutely stay the same height forever more!


----------



## JJS (19 January 2019)

I do know of a filly that didn't grow past two. She was out of a big 17.2hh Irish mare out of Primitive Proposal (16.2hh). The filly was 15.2hh at two and never got any bigger. That said, although she didn't make the height her owner wanted for eventing, she was loaned out and seems to have turned into a cracking little horse.  

Personally, I have the opposite problem. It's not that my 20 month old is huge, but I was secretly hoping she'd stay on the smaller side. Instead, she's around the same height as her mum in front, and bigger behind. I keep looking at her and thinking she doesn't really seem to be growing anymore (which is fine by me), and then I see her from the back! Now I'm starting to worry that she'll stay ridiculously croup high and conformationally challenged forever, especially after reading some of these replies


----------



## Marigold4 (19 January 2019)

Interestingly, my youngster also has Primitive Proposal in his bloodlines on his mother's side. I've come to the conclusion he's finished growing and I'm pressing on with the diet! Any extra growth will be a plus. I bet yours evens out in the next year. Even if he doesn't, it may not be a disaster.  My niece had a cracking jumping pony who was 14hh in front and 15hh behind. An absolute rosette machine, never a day's ill health, still going strong at 24.


----------



## {138171} (24 January 2019)

He is absolutely stunning. Exactly what I like in a horse. I hope you keep hold of him I think he's a cracker


----------



## Marigold4 (25 January 2019)

Thank you! He also moves beautifully and has a smart and interested personality so I'm gutted he isn't growing. Final straw is that he can only take a 16.5 saddle (before anyone jumps on me, not planning on sitting on him for a good while yet). I'll keep him till 4 and see what he looks like then, but think sadly I'll end up selling him or loaning. He's got some lovely dressage breeding, so I guess I'll try and find a junior dressage home for him. Unless a miracle occurs, he'll probably squeeze in as 14.2 so I guess he'll be a good prospect for someone.


----------

